# Comfort King Model 3180



## Iowahawks94 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello,  I am looking for specs on a Comfort King Model 3180.  The stove was built in St. Peter, MN.  I've looked all over the internet and I can't find anything.  Do you have suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Jags (Jun 23, 2014)

Pics??


----------



## Iowahawks94 (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are a few images of the stove.


----------



## Jags (Jun 24, 2014)

Are there any tags on the back of the unit?  If so, take pics of those.


----------



## Iowahawks94 (Jun 24, 2014)

There are no tags on the back of the stove.  I took a picture to show you what the back of the stove looks like.


----------



## Jags (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm... without any other tags you don't know to what standards the unit was tested to or if this is (and sounds like it is) an untested furnace.  Before you get too far down the path, you will want to talk to your local code folks as well as your INS co. to see if this thing will be allowed to even be installed.  If they give you the green light get yourself a copy of NFPA211.  Without the original manual for specs (install specs) you will need to follow the NFPA211 rules.
Hopefully somebody will pop up with some direct info for you, but I had the same search results that you did.


----------

